
Things ES6 should have fixed - dsego
https://coolaj86.com/articles/things-es6-should-have-fixed/
======
ben11kehoe
It's hard to take someone seriously when they ascribe floating point rounding
error to a language defect.

~~~
dsego
Sure, but isn't it a language design choice to only support floating-point
numbers?

